# Collar Size for 8 Week Puppy?



## RemingtonDRH (Jul 30, 2012)

We are getting our 8 week GSD puppy in 2 1/2 weeks and want to make sure we have a collar that fits when we go to pick him up from the breeder. What size (in inches) would you estimate the size collar we would need?

We realize that the dog will grow and need a bigger collar but we just want to have something to put on him right away since it will be a 5 hour trip back to our home. We will need to put him on a leash in and out of the car to go potty. 

Thanks!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi Danielle. 
At this age I would not recommend anything more than a slip lead, and do not bring him potty where other dogs have gone.
That means, rest areas are out. Too much chance of disease there.
At most, you could bring him behind a restaurant possibly or somewhere else with a small patch of grass where it doesn't seem a lot of traffic has been.

This is because he's not fully immune to some of the diseases out there.
Has the breeder talked to you about this at all?

Shop for a collar/leash later. Unless you're getting an already exceptionally trained puppy (doubtful at 8 weeks, really) he or she won't know how to walk on a leash anyway


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

how about a harness, I worry about collars when your having to take him in and out of the car, he could slip out of it, I'd kinda worry about a slip lead, choking some..

I would talk to your breeder a few days before pickup and ask her what size you think you should get, she'll most likely know what size will be good for pickup

Congrats by the way


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a small collar from pet smart. bubbles is 12 weeks now and it still fits. but not for long she has 3 more holes before it doesn't fit.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> I'd kinda worry about a slip lead, choking some.


We just advise to "keep up with the puppy" 
The puppy at that age won't be doing a lot anyway, as a rule, maybe wandering off. 
They don't know much at that age, yet, and are often too timid to run away as they just left their mom and siblings and home...basically, their whole world...behind.

That's just been my experiences, anyway!
Although I understand the excitement of wanting to shop for new puppy, I'd still recommend a slip or else drive to the nearest Petco or Petsmart after you pick up the puppy and bring puppy in (carrying, do not let puppy walk in there!) and size it right there in the store.


----------

